# Canadian sailors may finally get medals for Second World War service



## 57Chevy (16 Jan 2011)

Canadian sailors may finally get medals for Second World War service

 Canadian sailors who braved dangerous Arctic waters and prowling German U-boats to deliver vital supplies to Soviet allies during the Second World War may finally receive a medal — thanks to the British government — for their distinctive contribution to victory. 

British Prime Minister David Cameron, under pressure to give full recognition to those who served in the famed "Murmansk Run," which transported shipments of food, fuel and munitions to the besieged U.S.S.R. nearly 70 years ago, has acknowledged that U.K. veterans of the operation "missed out" on honours bestowed to soldiers in other theatres of the war and pledged to press for the striking of a new Arctic convoys medal. 

That recognition is likely to flow to Canadian naval veterans of the 1939-45 war and to the merchant marine sailors they escorted on supply runs to Murmansk. The Arctic city was the Russian gateway east of Nazi-occupied Norway and became a life-sustaining supply link between the Soviets' western allies and Leningrad after the German invasion of the U.S.S.R. in June 1941. 

The Russian government has, at various times over the past 20 years, honoured many of the Arctic convoy veterans with a commemorative medal expressing Moscow's deep gratitude for the sacrifices of British, Canadian and other Allied seamen who risked their lives to help the Soviet Union resist the German invasion. 

The Canadian government, in fact, adopted a special protocol to permit veterans in this country to accept the Russian medal. 

Then, in 2005, the British government issued an "Arctic Star" lapel badge to veterans of the Soviet supply operation. The decoration was presented to thousands of Allied sailors from the Second World War, including many Canadians who endured the Murmansk Run, but that honour fell short of full-medal status. 

Last week, Conservative MP and veterans advocate Caroline Dinenage pressed her own leader in the Britain's House of Commons to commit to awarding medals to the dwindling number of survivors of the Arctic voyages. After months of lobbying on behalf of the Last Chance for Justice campaign, a coalition of British veterans of the Murmansk Run, Dinenage told Cameron "the time to act is now" to fully recognize the few hundred remaining servicemen, the youngest of whom are now in their mid-80s. 

"Of course, you have to have proper rules here, but it seems to me that the important fact is that the people on the Arctic convoys served under incredibly harsh conditions," Cameron responded during parliamentary questions last week. 

"There is a case for saying they have missed out," Cameron added. "Many of them are coming to the end of their lives and it would be good if we could do something more to recognize what they have done." 

That pledge, said Canadian war historian Jack Granatstein, could lead to veterans in Canada receiving the British medal for their service in the Arctic convoys. 

"What we did during World War II is that we used British medals," Granatstein told Postmedia News. 

"My guess is that maybe if Britain decided to award a medal, then Canadians might adopt it." 

A Department of Defence official also indicated that Canadian veterans of the Murmansk Run may be deemed eligible to receive the new British medal, just as they were when the Arctic Star emblem was issued in 2005. 

A spokesman from Veterans Affairs Canada noted that Canadian sailors "who served in the Murmansk Run performed a valuable and heroic service" during the Second World War. 

"Those who perished as a result of their service in the Arctic convoys are commemorated in the Second World War Book of Remembrance or the Merchant Navy Book of Remembrance," spokesman Simon Forsyth added. 

But he also noted "there is no Canadian medal or badge in recognition of those who specifically served in the Arctic convoys that re-supplied Russia" during the war. 

Among the Royal Canadian Navy vessels involved in the Murmansk Run was HMCS Haida, now a museum ship anchored on the Lake Ontario shore at Hamilton, and fellow Canadian destroyers Huron, Iroquois, Athabaskan, Sioux and Algonquin. 

Duane Duff, a B.C. historian who chronicled the Murmansk Run voyages of a Canadian warship in his book the Waskesiu: Canada's First Frigate, welcomed the British move to fully honour Allied veterans of the Arctic supply runs. 

"If it does come about, I'm all for it," he told Postmedia News. 

"These runs were so dangerous and bitterly cold. So much ice would form on the ship that the crew had to make sure they kept it clear, because if it formed on one side it could tip the ship."

                                (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)

Photo:
Undated handout photo of the Royal Canadian Navy destroyer HMCS Haida
Photograph by: Handout, via Postmedia News


----------



## 57Chevy (16 Jan 2011)

The Murmansk Run

Canada's merchant navy was vital to the Allied cause during the Second World War. Its ships transported desperately needed equipment, fuel, goods and personnel to Europe and around the world. The very outcome of the war depended on the successful transport of troops and cargo by the sea. Although there were no safe havens for the merchant seaman, the greatest number of ships and men were lost on the North Atlantic routes and the notorious Murmansk Run.

In June of 1941, the German military launched an offensive against the Soviet Union. Political differences aside, it was determined by the Western allies that any nation warring with Germany should be considered an ally. As a result, agreements were reached to send much needed military equipment and lend-lease supplies to the Soviet Union in order to assist in their fight against the Germans. The Soviet Navy lacked the capacity to transport the massive amount of supplies, such as military equipment, vehicles and other raw materials, so much of the transport and convoy escort work was handled by the British, Canadians and Americans. The fastest (but most dangerous) supply route was through the Barents Sea in the Arctic Ocean to the Northern port city of Murmansk. This Arctic supply route became known as 'The Murmansk Run'. Due to the great military and political significance of these shipments, the Germans fought hard to destroy them, and as a result, more than twenty percent of convoy cargo was lost on The Murmansk Run compared with only a six percent loss of cargo shipped to the Soviets through the Iranian ports in the Persian Gulf.

Convoys sailing along the northern tip of Norway and through the Barents Sea were exposed to one of the largest concentrations of German U-boats, surface raiders and aircraft anywhere in the world. Attacks by more than a dozen submarines and literally hundreds of planes at one time were common. Due to the high concentration of Germans patrolling the region, and the fear of being attacked by prowling German U-boats, strict orders were given that forbade any merchant ship from stopping for even a moment. The consequences of these orders only reinforced the danger of the missions as individuals who fell overboard had to be ignored, and ships could not stop to help comrades in distress. 

In addition to the German resistance, the voyage was made even more treacherous as Mother Nature routinely unleashed her fury across the cold Arctic Ocean. Many of the convoys sailed The Murmansk Run in the winter due to the almost constant darkness which helped to conceal the ships. This advantage proved to be only slight as other problems, such as greater amounts of polar ice, led to difficult navigation and forced the convoy route to move closer to German occupied Norway. The temperature was often far below zero and freezing winds from the North could easily reach hurricane force causing the waves to swell to heights in excess of seventy feet. At such temperatures, sea spray froze immediately to any exposed area of the ship, and created a heavy covering of tonnes of topside ice which could cause a ship to capsize if not cleared away. Binoculars, guns and torpedoes froze, and the decks were covered with a smooth coat of ice which made walking nearly impossible.

The supply shipments began in late Summer of 1941 and merchant mariners from Canada served on Canadian, British and American ships (as well as ships of other nationalities) to support the supply convoys to the Soviets. From 1941 to 1945, forty-one convoys sailed to Murmansk and Archangel carrying an estimated $18 billion in cargo from the United States, Great Britain and Canada. Among the millions of tons of supplies were an estimated 12,206 aircraft, 12,755 tanks, 51,503 jeeps, 1,181 locomotives, 11,155 flatcars, 135,638 rifles and machine guns, 473 million shells, 2.67 million tons of fuel and 15 million pairs of boots.

The Royal Canadian Navy became involved in convoy escorts in October 1943, and from that time until the end of the war Canadian warships participated in about three-quarters of the missions. Canadian ships involved in supporting the convoys included the destroyers Haida, Huron, Iroquois, Athabaskan, Sioux and Algonquin, and approximately nine frigates from Escort Groups 6 and 9. None of the Canadian ships were lost while escorting convoys on The Murmansk Run.

Canadian Navy personnel had little contact with the Russian people. Layovers in the Murmansk area were brief, and few officers and men were allowed ashore. However, it is interesting to note that the first Canada-Soviet hockey game was held during a stopover in 1945 when sailors from the destroyer HMCS Algonquin played an exhibition hockey game against Soviet personnel. It is believed that the Soviets won the game 3-2. 

Despite the dangers and hardships faced by the convoys sailing The Murmansk Run, the Allies were unanimous in their desire to keep the Soviet Union in the fight. It was feared that if the Soviets were conquered, as the Russians had been in 1917, the Germans would focus the majority of their forces in the West. Because of the strategic importance of these supply lines, fierce German resistance, and extreme weather conditions, the merchant mariners and Navy sailors that sailed their vessels on The Murmansk Run are considered some of the bravest veterans in history. 

                           (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)

 :yellow:
Important Notice
The Canada Remembers Program of Veterans Affairs Canada encourages all Canadians to learn about the sacrifices and achievements made by Canada`s Veterans during times of war, military conflict and peace and to become involved in remembrance activities that will help to preserve their legacy for future generations of Canadians. 
more at link...


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Feb 2013)

Article is shared wth provisions of The Copyright Act

At last, the Arctic Star for the cold war warriors 
 The Telegraph  by Harry Wallop 26 Feb
The brave veterans of the vital Arctic convoys that helped keep Russia in the Second World War richly deserve a medal. Unfortunately, few survive 

Winston Churchill called it “the worst journey in the world”. But it has also been one of the longest. 

Nearly 72 years after the first group of ships was sent to deliver vital supplies to Russia through the icy waters of the Norwegian Sea, the bravery of those who served on the Arctic convoys is to be recognised with a medal. As if to remind veterans how long they have waited, the Arctic Star bears the old king’s cipher: George Rex Imperator – from the days when we had an empire. 

It is a bittersweet moment for the few survivors of one of the most dangerous, miserable and under-appreciated campaigns of the Second World War. “Top of the pops, it really is, after all these years,” said Lt Cdr Roy “Dickie” Dykes, who was planning to go down to his local pub in Hampshire to celebrate yesterday. But at the age of 92, he has few fellow comrades with whom to mark the occasion: it is estimated that of the 66,000 who took part in the Arctic convoys, as few as 200 survive. 

There were 78 voyages made between 1941 and the end of the war, in which the Royal Navy lost 18 warships and the merchant fleet 87 ships; altogether there were more than 3,000 casualties. The convoys have often been overlooked in tales of how the war was won. But recent research has suggested that the Arctic missions were as important in maintaining the Allied effort against Nazi Germany as the Atlantic convoys, if not more so. 

Robert Blyth, a curator at the Royal Museums Greenwich, sums up the importance of the missions: “The Arctic convoys were vital in keeping the Soviet Union in the war. We could not have had D-Day without their effort.” 

In 1941, Britain was, in Churchill’s words, “quite alone, desperately alone”. But he decided that, despite the nation’s precarious position, it would divert resources by sending tanks, planes, fuel, telegraph wires, medicine and food to the Soviet Union, which had just been invaded by Germany. 

Richard Woodman, naval historian and author of Arctic Convoys, 1941-1945, says: “Churchill insisted on making this big effort to encourage Stalin to stay in the ring. It was a huge political gamble, but as it gathered pace, it gained in strategic importance.” 

Germany occupied all of the main routes into Russia, so the only way for ships to reach the Soviet Union was to travel north from Scotland or Iceland, around the very top of Norway deep into the Arctic Circle and then down to Murmansk. Nearly a quarter of all the aid given to Russia, totalling nearly 4 million tons, arrived this way. 

A typical convoy was made up of about 35 merchant ships, carrying armaments and supplies, and an escort of about 20 Royal Navy vessels or more. And each convoy returned, if depleted in number, sometimes carrying Russian gold and timber as payment. 

The abiding memory of the seamen – merchant and Royal Navy alike – is of the bitter, unrelenting cold. Men slept fully clothed and wearing their life jackets just to keep warm. In winter it was dark for about 23 of every 24 hours and ice would have to be hacked off the decks of ships, while guns had to be elevated and depressed every 30 minutes or so to stop them freezing stiff. 

Dickie Dykes started the war as a lieutenant but worked his way up to lieutenant commander aboard HMS Honeysuckle, one of the Royal Navy escort vessels. He survived an astonishing 16 journeys – eight there and eight back. 

“Imagine taking an empty tin can and filling it with water and putting it in the freezer for three days,” he says. “Then take it out and hold it for 15 seconds in your hands; your fingers will start to sting and hurt. But imagine being thrown into the sea in this temperature. It was so cold you lost your breath and couldn’t call out. You could not survive.” 

The fear of being thrown overboard into an instant frozen grave never went away. Robert Blyth says: “There was the triple whammy of German U-boats, German bombers and German surface raiders. Combine that with the terror of the freezing water, and you have an idea of how horrific it was.” The ice would often force the ships close to the coastline of Norway and into the easy range of German bombers. 

Jim Osler, a merchant seaman, went on his first Arctic convoy at the age of 15 as third radio officer. In July 1942 he was on the Aldersdale, an ill-equipped fleet oiler laden with precious cargo but few guns, as part of the infamous PQ17 convoy. This was an operation that has been described as a “murderous shambles”, after the Admiralty sent a message to scatter. 

Incorrect intelligence had been received that the convoy was about to be attacked by the German battleship Tirpitz. The ships were left on their own, providing easy targets for the Germans to pick off one by one. “The Germans thought Christmas had come,” Osler recalls. Just 11 of the 35 ships in the convoy made it to Russia. “The German pilots came so close, I could see their faces as they came past.” 

The Aldersdale was bombed. It was only when Osler was in a lifeboat that he realised he had no coat on, just a pullover. Chance decreed that he was sent back to inspect the engines of the slowly sinking ship – which gave him an opportunity to grab a greatcoat. “I know I would have died without it,” he says. He was picked up, only for the Royal Navy ship that rescued him to be bombed as well. 

More than 70 years on, he is pleased to receive recognition at last from the Ministry of Defence, but upset it has taken so long. “I am lucky, I am still here... I was a young man. But if you were not young, you are gone. I praise the Government, but it has been long, long overdue.” 

After the war, the Atlantic Star was awarded to those with six months’ service on Atlantic convoys. And, in theory, those who had been on Arctic convoys could apply, but because of the harsh conditions very few ever completed six months. 

There was a suspicion that the Cold War meant the Admiralty was reluctant to highlight how helpful the Arctic convoys had been in arming and supplying the communist side. “It was completely political,” says Dykes. Others believed that the Admiralty was sniffy about recognising the huge sacrifices made by the Merchant Navy. “It has been shocking that the Merchant Navy has not been recognised,” Osler says. “We were treated like little trade ships. But every time we left home, we knew might not return.” 

Various messy compromises have been made over the last couple of decades, and even more promises have been made. The last Labour government allowed veterans to wear the Arctic Emblem, a little badge that could be pinned to one’s lapel. But it was not proper recognition. 

The Russians, meanwhile, were never in any doubt about the importance of the convoys and have often attempted to garland British sailors with medals. But on each occasion Whitehall officials have dragged their feet before asking the Queen’s permission to allow the sailors to accept a foreign medal. Richard Woodman says: “It has been truly appalling, when you compare the attitude of the Russians, who quite rightly made a huge fuss about these men after the end of the Cold War.” 

Now, next of kin of sailors who have died can apply for an Arctic Star, as well as those few survivors. As long as their relation ventured north of the Arctic Circle, even on a single voyage, they should be eligible. It may be nearly three-quarters of a century late, but rarely has a medal been so richly deserved.


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Feb 2013)

Arctic convoy heroes can begin applying for their WW2 campaign medal now
 Navy News 
 26 February 2013 

Veterans of the bitter Arctic convoys delivering aid to Russia in World War 2 can today begin applying for a medal to recognise their service.

The Queen has approved the design for the Arctic Star – a full campaign medal, which is being cast this week.

THIS is the Arctic Star – and from today veterans of the bitter convoys to Russia 70 years ago can finally apply for them.

The Queen has approved the design for the medal, which is being cast this very week so it can be presented as soon as possible to the men who delivered vital supplies to the Soviet Union in World War 2.

It’s thought between 200 and 400 sailors – all now in their late 80s at their youngest – survive from the four-year-long campaign, a mission Churchill acknowledged was “the worst journey in the world”.

Arctic veterans have always stressed that their campaign was entirely different from that in the Atlantic (keeping Britain’s sea lanes open): different aims, different conditions – and should have been recognised with a specific medal, not the Atlantic Star which was awarded when hostilities ended.

The decision to award the belated medal was made at the end of last year by premier David Cameron after a long-running campaign by survivors, and a review of medals carried out by Whitehall.

As part of that review, Mr Cameron also announced a Bomber Command clasp for veterans of the aerial campaign against the Third Reich.

As many as a quarter of a million medals and clasps could be produced, with priority given to veterans and widows who could receive their awards in a few weeks. Other next of kin may also apply now but will have to wait slightly longer to receive their award.

“All those who served our country in Bomber Command and on the Arctic Convoys deserve nothing but the utmost respect and admiration from us. That’s why I am delighted that these special individuals will in the next few weeks begin to receive the Bomber Command clasp and Arctic Star that they have so long deserved,” said veterans’ minister Mark Francois said:

“I am also pleased to announce that the families of those no longer alive will also be able to apply for these awards in recognition of their loved one’s bravery.”

The four-year struggle to provide material to support the Soviet war effort cost the lives of around 3,000 sailors and merchant seamen – over 100 civilian and military ships were lost, with the nadir coming in the summer of 1942 when convoy PQ17 was mauled by the Luftwaffe and nine U-boats.

You can download an application form from www.veterans-uk.info/arctic_star_index.htm or write to The Arctic Star, MOD Medal Office, Imjin Barracks, Innsworth, Gloucester, GL3 1HW.

The criteria for the new medal are set out below:

The Arctic Star is granted for operational service of any length north of the Arctic Circle (66 degrees, 32’N) from September 3 1939 to May 8 1945, inclusive.

The Arctic Star is intended to commemorate the Arctic Convoys and is designed primarily for the ships of the convoys to North Russia and their Escorts.  Eligibility is defined as follows:

Navy and Merchant Navy – Naval and Merchant Navy service anywhere at sea north of the Arctic Circle to include, but not limited exclusively to, those ships participating in, and in support of, Convoys to North Russia.  Fleet Air Arm Personnel, not qualified by sea service may qualify under the conditions applying to the Royal Air Force.

Air Force – Aircrew of the Royal Air Force will be eligible if they landed north of the Arctic Circle or served in the air over this area.  Non aircrew on operational service in the area, for example ground crew or those sailing with CAM ships (Catapult Aircraft Merchant Ships), are also eligible.

Army – Army personnel serving in His Majesty’s ships or in defensively equipped Merchant ships qualify under the rules applying to the Navy or Merchant Navy.  In addition, personnel taking part in land operations north of the Arctic Circle will also be eligible.

Civilians serving with the Forces – Members of the few approved categories of civilians who qualify for Campaign Stars will be eligible if, in support of military operations, they meet any of the above qualifying criteria.

Foreign nationals commissioned or enlisted into British or, the then, Dominion Forces (e.g. Royal Canadian Navy, Royal Australian Navy) are eligible provided the individuals did not receive a similar award from their own Government.

General – Eligibility to the Arctic Star has no effect upon eligibility for World War Two recognition previously awarded and does not suggest automatic eligibility for any further awards.  


note (Photos at link)


                                      *Article is shared wth provisions of The Copyright Act


----------

